# Why does it seem that everything is dying?



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

is it just me? people in great britain seem to be losing way too many animals this season........ what's up?...am i just not paying attention?:whistling2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Now you mention it Habs, there have been quite a few post in th R.I.P section


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

It's because certain people change their pic too often :whistling2:.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

haha..yes that is probably it.

I havent looked at the rip section but have seen a few threads about ill/dead lizards..it could be a lot of keepers first winter?
not knowing all the signs....
thinking the signs are just brumation or winter slowdown as that is also new to them....

rotten luck?
law of averages?
this is a busy forum..


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I think a lot of it is due to idiots buying things on impulse with no real experience of even beginner species and going for intermediate or advanced species almost immediately.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> I think a lot of it is due to idiots buying things on impulse with no real experience of even beginner species and going for intermediate or advanced species almost immediately.


i was gonna say the same thing: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I think a lot of it is due to idiots buying things on impulse with no real experience of even beginner species and going for intermediate or advanced species almost immediately.


 
even some with experience do the OMG i've never seen one of them before, i'll buy it.
There's a few on here who collect them like kids collect sticker books. Even though they're experienced with reps they still have to have something they stumble across and don't do any homework just because its in the shop or there's one in the classifieds.

you wouldn't buy every car, house, dog, cat, table or lamp you see so why do they have to do it with reps?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i havent had a proper look but to me it seems its actually more of the common species, leos, beardies, etc that are being lost more than anything that is more advanced.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I think a lot of it is due to idiots buying things on impulse with no real experience of even beginner species and going for intermediate or advanced species almost immediately.


 
Have to agree with young gun on this, some people seem to have to much money and buy what ever takes thier fancy, then dont seem to know how to care for them.


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Forums has grown MASSIVELY in the last year, and reptiles are becoming a more mainstream pet. The whole 'hobby' seems to be growing, and with that growth, the amount of deaths will grow proportionally. As the hobby gets more publicity, the general thought will be well, if my neighbor can do it, how hard can it be? I havent looked at the RIP section ever really, but that's my take anyway. Even experienced keepers loose animals, just there's more of em on these forums now


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Plutino said:


> Forums has grown MASSIVELY in the last year, and reptiles are becoming a more mainstream pet. The whole 'hobby' seems to be growing, and with that growth, the amount of deaths will grow proportionally. As the hobby gets more publicity, the general thought will be well, if my neighbor can do it, how hard can it be? I havent looked at the RIP section ever really, but that's my take anyway. Even experienced keepers loose animals, just there's more of em on these forums now


couldn't agree more.... definately alot more people on forums and keeping reps...

not just beginners but experienced keepers as well seem to be uping collection sizes as they invest in viv stacks and racks


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

mmmm ive noticed too. I've been lucky enough to never lose any of my herps, but then ive done about a years worth of research on every species i've bought... so i suppose thats got a lot to do with it.

What ive come to realise lately is that having 'rare' species isnt actually that much of an achievement, if you have the money and common sense to look in the right places you can get more or less whatever you like. Its keeping them succesfully thats the trick, and i think that alot of people have discovered they can get these cool species as long as they pay for it, and they are seeing the consequences.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> What ive come to realise lately is that having 'rare' species isnt actually that much of an achievement, if you have the money and common sense to look in the right places you can get more or less whatever you like. Its keeping them succesfully thats the trick, and i think that alot of people have discovered they can get these cool species as long as they pay for it, and they are seeing the consequences.


definately agree with that too...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

The Uroplatus are a prime example actually, if you look on Eu classifieds theyre not hard to find at all, but its actually keeping them successfully (and breeding, which i believe shows that you must have conditions at a very good level) that counts.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I think a lot of it is due to idiots buying things on impulse with no real experience of even beginner species and going for intermediate or advanced species almost immediately.


 
Yep 100% agree, well said!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what species are we talking about as an example?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

was that to me Dean? i was just using Uroplatus (madagascan leaftailed geckos) as an example of something thats tricky to keep, generally seen as rare, but actually pretty easy to get hold of


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

it was general, more as in what ppl have had die recently that are generally not easy to keep and may fit the biting off more than they can chew criteria.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I think a lot of it is due to idiots buying things on impulse with no real experience of even beginner species and going for intermediate or advanced species almost immediately.


 Not always the case. Sadly the 2 of mine that have passed away were both sick due to being wild caught and housed incorrectly at the pet shop.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i was thinking that it was likely fish keeping syndrome. when i worked at shops i had a never ending line of people wanting me to unf**k their fish tanks. to a person, they had bought a cheap setup and assumed that you could just throw some water in the tank and plop any 'ole fish in there and it would all be honky dory. then everything would start going belly up. they didn't do a bit of research beforehand. now this may not be the case at all but it crossed my mind. before buying any animal, one must do SOME homework.... even if it's just an afternoon's worth. not researching how to properly care for an animal is akin to driving a car and then after you wreck, deciding to read the driving handbook......:whistling2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

lol nicely put Habu. I agree. there are so many people who dont do any research before getting an animal! Rain and I research as best we can before bringing any animal home and even after that we keep reading and updating our knowledge where we can.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I think you've just been unlucky with the flying geckos mate. Thats always the risk with buying WC, you can do everything in your power, but if its already ill theres often little hope!

ps. theres someone adversiting Khuli on the hamm classifieds if you wanted to get someone to pick them up for you


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Trouble is.... as reptiles as an industry grows, species (often WC) appear on the market that there is either very little or simply no information available to us. this may seem like a good idea as its new and interesting and something you dont see everyday. often the purchase is made with more 'I bet i'll get Kudos when i flash this on the forum' than 'thats interesting, if i can find anything on their husbandry i'll have a go at that... i like a challenge'.

It's a sad state of affairs but tbh when i got into keeping all those moons ago i did exactly the same thing! the longer these people stay in the hobby the more they will learn from their erors. so we shouldn't be outright flaming them for their early days husbandry errors, if indeed an error occured.

Even with all the reptile books and reptile keeping technology available to us.... this is still a very 'trial and error' hobby.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> Geckos to Hamm:
> Ptychozoon kuhli 2,2
> Diplodactylus vittatus 0,1,4 NZ 2007
> Diplodactylus damaeus 0,0,2 NZ 2007





> For Hamm
> 0.1 furcifer pardalis nosy bé 195€
> 1.2 ptychozoon kuhli 60€
> 
> ...


for example (To Raiyuu!)


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Sarah  Any contact info that I could pass on to Master_of_darkness who said he would pick up for me from Hamm. where are they advertised?

Yes it is a bit hit and miss but as with all my animal I read every piece of information i culd find on them prior to the first purchase. I'm not in it for the cool factor or for the money. I'm in it because i love the look of the geckos and thy ar fascinating little things.

[Not meaning to sound like I'm ranting ]


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

no worries. signed up on geckos unlimited to contact them


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been a member of reptile forums since 2002 and i see the same thing happening every winter. You always get bouts of certain epidemics, new members, idiots asking the same basic questions that any good care sheet would tell you and then the deaths and births.

Marina


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Because people buy pets for their kids/partners at christmas and don't do any research. :censor: - i think that may may play apart.


----------

